# Rear Fog Light Question!!



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

on the kits i've seen around..which r just a wire with connectors and a bulb for 50 bux....only light up one tail light? if i do this mod..which i wanna do..i want them to light up both lights....i'm guessing to just run a wire from one to another? but i don't wanna get voltage drop..i'm guessing possibly a relay? any suggestions? i'm DYING to hear em....


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (bink_420)*

The kits only light one light because that's what you are supposed to do. What car; what country?


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

02 jetta, its an american car but its in canada


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (bink_420)*

So rear fog is in the tail light - left side only.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

is ther a spot for it in the passenger side also? cuz i think it'll look kinda goofy with only one lit up...


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (bink_420)*

yes you will need to splice it from the DS light


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

will both lights be as bright as each other though?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bink_420)*

Yes, and it will look like both of your brake lights are stuck on. The object of the rear fog (and reason it is only supposed to be on the driver side), is to let vehicles that are coming up from the rear see where the corner of your car is in heavy fog.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

ya...thats wut i was thinking......but i wanted the rear fogs for looks...i'll have to think about it...lol


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_The kits only light one light because that's what you are supposed to do. What car; what country?

there is no regulations on the FMVSS and Canadian equivalent on rear fogs.
Hell, many European luxury cars sold in the US & Canada these days have rear fogs on both sides AND the are integral to the main lighting cluster, the biggest offenders are the late model AUdi's


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

merci. i just ordered the parts including a euro switch off of clod.....great prices!!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
the biggest offenders are the late model AUdi's


Centered on the rear of the vehicle on each side of the license plate, not on the outermost corners.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (77kafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *77kafer* »_

Centered on the rear of the vehicle on each side of the license plate, not on the outermost corners.

... it's still dual rear fogs that are part of the main cluster of lights.
It's not like say.... MK2 Olds Aurora or MK2 Lexus GS or the Lexus IS/AS200 where the dual rear fogs are separate from the main lights. That is a big difference, since they are separate from the main cluster of lighting, as the Aurora was bumper mounted and the GS/IS/AS where trunk mounted.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Rear Fog Light Question!! (GT17V)*

Quote, originally posted by 77kafer » 
Centered on the rear of the vehicle on each side of the license plate, not on the outermost corners.


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
... it's still dual rear fogs that are part of the main cluster of lights.
*how are they "part of the main cluster of lights" if they are centered on the rear of the vehicle on each side of the license plate*
It's not like say.... MK2 Olds Aurora or MK2 Lexus GS or the Lexus IS/AS200 where the dual rear fogs are separate from the main lights. That is a big difference, since they are separate from the main cluster of lighting, as the Aurora was bumper mounted and the GS/IS/AS where trunk mounted.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

here's how... all the lights are actually lit up across the main lights, minus the reverse and turn signals. There is not distinct separation of the lights since all the lights are on. THen it looks like, what others have said, looks like the brake lights on some of the lights are stuck on.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thank you.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

what I said really applies to the A3, A4, & A8. The A6, there is separation between fogs and the rest of the lights. Haven't seen the new A4 and A5 yet.
The Q7, the rear fogs are bumper mounted


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_THen it looks like, what others have said, looks like the brake lights on some of the lights are stuck on.

But it is a great way to scare the living daylights out of the little punk in the Civic behind you that thinks that he is cool by running 3ft off your rear bumper, Just turn the fogs on then off, they back off reeeeeal quick.








(Brake check them without the danger of slowing down)
The B5 A4's (US/CDN Spec) had only one rear Fog by default, The Passenger housing has the wiring for the Fog, you just need to cut out the plastic from the interior mounting and plug in a bulb for both sides to work. (At least in the Post Facelift B5 (99.5+))


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

ha ha true say.....


----------

